# How to ready your design in Photoshop/Illustrator?



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

I want to do plastisol heat transfers and will be getting my designs printed.

But what i would like to know is what is the process when preparing your design to give it to the printing company?

for example,

if i have a 4 colour design in photoshop/illustrator.

Do I convert my design like in this video 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L1_zJXjBRA&feature=related[/media]

and give the file to the printing company?

Do you have to split using CMYK and have some halftone setting?

This is the bit im confused on. What do you guys normally do? 

I plan to have 1 colour, 2 colour and 3 and 4 colour screen printed transfers.

I have found the suppliers in the Uk to print them for me.

thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They should be doing the separations so don't worry about that. Study up on trapping.


----------



## RS71 (Sep 29, 2009)

UKtshirtsretro said:


> I want to do plastisol heat transfers and will be getting my designs printed.
> 
> But what i would like to know is what is the process when preparing your design to give it to the printing company?
> 
> ...



This is a GREAT question, pretty much exactly what I was going to post myself. If anyone could please explain or lead to a thread with further details, I would greatly appreciate it. I will search this forum for "trapping" right now. Never heard that term before. Thanks everyone.


----------



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

ok, will find out about "Trapping". im a total newbie to t shirt printing.

But i'm focused on getting a good quality heat press, so then I can start getting my designs printed.


----------

